# venemoid pictures



## r1dermon

share your favorite venemous snake pics!!!

not my favorite venemous snake, but definately my favorite pic thus-far, a mangrove.


----------



## bmpower007

Here are a couple of my favorites love the Southern Copperhead,eyelash viper ,Black Mamba and the KING COBRA


----------



## JorgeRemigio

this is my favourite...our national viper (Vipera latastei)

(the pictures are not mine)


----------



## r1dermon

is that a rhino viper? thing looks crazy man....awsome pics!


----------



## huntx7

Bush Vipers all the way...


----------



## Bawb2u

Trimeresurus trigonocephalus, the Sri Lanken palm viper. This was my female.
View attachment 94030


This was the male.
View attachment 94031


----------



## pamonster

The Gaboon Viper, hands down the coolest hot snake IMO.


----------



## psychofish

eyelash vipers are smooth looking snakes


----------



## huntx7

Question, how many of you guys plan on owning a venomous snake?

When I turn 21 I plan on buying myself one (after I get proper training, of course).


----------



## Bawb2u

I've owned them but got out of the reptile hobby for the most part.


----------



## Carnivoro

I dont have a fovorite.
heres a pic of my Rowley's, Bothriechis rowleyi
View attachment 94066


----------



## oscared15

copperheads have awesome colors. I think there the coolest :nod:


----------



## The Predator

i prefer green mambas to black mambas


----------

